# 2002 VW Passat 2.8 Auto. Transmission Shifts hard



## Tacteam2007 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi. 

I have a 2002 Passat 2.8 with about 147K miles, that is giving me a problem with the transmission, that it occurs only when i drive it at normal speed. If I'm doing the speed limit (35-45 mph) it shifts really hard when it reaches 40 mph, but if I gun it, it will shift fine, just the way is supposed to be. 

I have no idea what it could be. Does anyone has any suggestions?


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

no CEL or codes? get it scanned with a vag-com first just to check for any possible faults that have been logged. 

i'd maybe start with checking the ATF fluid levels and maybe doing an ATF fluid and filter change. Don't do a power flush, just a simple drain, new filter and new fluid. And use the correct fluid. Pentosin can be found online at places like ECS Tuning or at your local vw dealer. 

also check your engine, transmission and snub mounts. if these are failing then things can get out of line just enough to affect how it's shifting. perhaps the torque placed on the engine during a hard acceleration is actually bringing things into better alignment for shifting vs. a normal/moderate acceleration. 

these would be your least technical and invasive places to start. 

could be other internal issues with the transmission or maybe a flaky TCU starting to give after suffering from a bit of un-noticed water ingress.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

not sure if a random misfire might cause this type of behavior, but there are lots of easy DIY maintenance that can be done as part of a tune-up. 

oil/filter change, new air filter, clean maf sensor, clean throttle body, new ngk spark plugs. 

you're coming up close to the time for another timing belt and water pump job as well, so it's a good time to start servicing all the various pcv hoses, gaskets and valves. a leaky valve cover gasket can seep oil into your plug wells and cause misfires/fouled plugs.


----------



## SUPDUDE500 (Mar 18, 2010)

Have u had any luck figuring out this problem? Mine is doing the same thing. At around 38mph it feels like it gets confused and jumps between gears and finally shifts into gear hard. It only happens at a slow normal acceleration but
this doesnt happen if accelerate quickly. I have 98k miles and its a 4motion v6. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## deveouzmindz (Aug 15, 2011)

Bump for more info!!!


----------



## Tacteam2007 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Need help figuring out this issue*

Sorry for the late reply....

I paid my mechanic $100 and he fixed it in a few hrs...I don't know what the hell he did to it but it got fixed...it shifts just fine now...I'm thinking something to do with the TCM...When I get more info, I'll post it.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

probablly re-adapted the throttle body. :thumbup:


----------



## SUPDUDE500 (Mar 18, 2010)

Took it to the dealer and they diagnosed it as a bad plug wire that was arcing out. I thought they were wrong because there was no cel for a misfire and seemed to run good. But sure enough the #3 wire was junk and plug was all Burt up on the outside. The arc was so bad that the whole car would shake and feel like the trans was missing a gear. I did a tune up and 400 miles later still runs perfect. Go figure... :thumbup:


----------

